# Some suggestions for next week?



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I will be working in Cairo for a week or two from next Monday. Can anyone reccommend a good, reasonably priced appartement hotel, car hire etc? Also is anyone a member of the Hash House Harriers?

Cheers.


----------



## samovich_5v (Mar 21, 2009)

*Hello*



Arranexpat said:


> I will be working in Cairo for a week or two from next Monday. Can anyone reccommend a good, reasonably priced appartement hotel, car hire etc? Also is anyone a member of the Hash House Harriers?
> 
> Cheers.


Hello

Tell me where is your work place in cairo and i will tell you about hotel near your work and prices in it and maybe The hotel provides a car by transportation company .

about The Has House Harriers this is website for it in cairo (cairohash).
Thanks


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

samovich_5v said:


> Hello
> 
> Tell me where is your work place in cairo and i will tell you about hotel near your work and prices in it and maybe The hotel provides a car by transportation company .
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll be working in Maadi so looking for an appartment hotel in the Maadi District?


----------



## samovich_5v (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello 

Fortunately i work in maadi . And I candidate you Sofitel Cairo Maadi Towers .search about it and ask about prices and if you wanna any anther information or help you are welcom 
note :- you will find in this hotel Car hire service desk 

good trip .bye


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

samovich_5v said:


> Hello
> 
> Fortunately i work in maadi . And I candidate you Sofitel Cairo Maadi Towers .search about it and ask about prices and if you wanna any anther information or help you are welcom
> note :- you will find in this hotel Car hire service desk
> ...


Sofitel is fully booked! Is there another landmark hotel near the Sofitel?


----------



## samovich_5v (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello
Yes , Maadi Hotel ..... Maadi Hotel


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate your help.


----------



## Wicky (Apr 3, 2009)

Well if ur living in Maadi Hotel.... its just next to my place... drop me a line any time so we can meet u ... 0166635205... Athar


----------



## gullwing (May 11, 2009)

if your rent a car while u are still in europe, then it could be much cheaper ... check with the large companies like SIXT, EuropCar, Hertz etc. ... they sometimes have very cheap offers ,,, otherwise u can also rent from local companies (which i do not really recommend!) ... their cars are cheaper but not in such a good and safe condition as the international companies ... good luck


----------

